# Any one use a 4-wheeler as a skidder



## skinnykid (May 30, 2008)

I found that my quad works to pull logs out of the woods. (I didn't think it would)







Kinda cool I think. Now I just need a better saw!


----------



## Redox (May 30, 2008)

Forget the Quad; I like the stack in the background better!

Chris


----------



## savageactor7 (May 30, 2008)

I've used our quad to haul out rounds on a trailer before but not log lengths. I take it you stay in low gear and just ease them out btw now they have dual axle trailers that would serve you better. Thing is ...with a 4 wheeler you can't lift the front part of the log ...like with a 3pt hitch so be careful.


----------



## skinnykid (May 30, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> Forget the Quad; I like the stack in the background better!
> 
> Chris



Thanks


----------



## skinnykid (May 30, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> I've used our quad to haul out rounds on a trailer before but not log lengths. I take it you stay in low gear and just ease them out btw now they have dual axle trailers that would serve you better. Thing is ...with a 4 wheeler you can't lift the front part of the log ...like with a 3pt hitch so be careful.



Actually, what I did was put the tow rope around the log and attach it to the quad. While in 4-wheel drive I put it in hi gear and just drove out like regular. All those logs you see are from an uprooted tree that lays across a old pathway that used to be a railroad bed.

I had to cut some other down trees to make a clear path out. The whole log does get dragged and the tow strap gets chewed up, but thats life when you gotta make do with what you have.


----------



## zzr7ky (May 30, 2008)

Yes - 

I try to keep the smaller diameter stuff say 14" on down.  I also made a heavy duty "Nose Cone' from the bottom half of an old swimming pool filter housing.  It fits over the but end of the log and keeps it from catching the odd rock or root once the log is moving.  It also reduced the amount of damage to the trail.

I also use a modest sized trailer and prefer to buck the logs up in the woods and haul wit hthe trailer, no muddy logs that way. Cleaner and easier on chains.

ATB, 
Mike P


----------



## Ncountry (May 30, 2008)

Yes a few years ago we pulled out enough tamarack logs to frame and deck a 1500sqft post and beam home. We used a 93 polaris and a home made log arch w/hand winch. It worked surprisingly well, we sawed out a #of 8"x8"x12feet long so there were some large logs involved.


----------



## Jags (May 30, 2008)

Skinny Kid, I think what Savage was leading to was:

 If you can't get the front end of the log off of the ground, or do not use a cone on the front, it is possible that while moving, the front of the log can catch on something.  This can/will cause bad stuff to happen.  Stopping the quad very fast, throwing you off, the log making wild swings, tipping the quad backwards and worst of all, causing the far end of the log to "poll vault" up and over (and hopefully you are not in the way).  These are some things to watch out for.  Be cautious, it can happen faster than you can hit the breaks. 

I have heard the old timers talking about skidding logs and tipping over tractors (backwards) doing this.


----------



## WoodMann (May 30, 2008)

So what kinda quad is everybody packin'? I have a 200 Kawasaki Prairie 400(4x4)...............


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 30, 2008)

I don't like to skid logs because you can't help but get dirt into the bark which chain saws do not like at all. However, I have skidded a few out but only when we had a good snow cover. I have considered building a logging dray and still might. If built right I could use it for hauling logs or for moving deer blinds.

I do haul all of our wood with the atv and either a trailer or a small wagon. I've done this for many years now and at present use a Yamaha Grizzly for the chore.


----------



## Highbeam (May 30, 2008)

I pull a lot of logs with a tractor but some of the same principles apply. So long as you are pulling from a hitch point on the quad which is below the centerline of the wheels, there will be no wheelies. That's why I chain to the drawbar(big fixed hitch) on the tractor and not the 3ph. My logs get muddy being dragged and I end up with distinct ruts where the nose of the log plows the ground. I typically drag the whole tree though so that I can limb off the slash at a central burn pile. Then end up with a deck of logs to easily buck and load onto a trailer. Dragging the whole tree allows the branches to smooth out the trails too. 

Here's a tip. Go to harbor freight or even home depot and buy the premade 5/16 G70 "tow" chain which also might be called a binder chain. It is about 20' long and has grab hooks on each end. Pretty cheap. This chain is relatively light weight, strong, wear resistant and is easy to attach and unattach to the logs. 

I could skid logs with a riding lawnmower if the log was small enough. Meaning you can certainly use a quad so long as you know your limits.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 30, 2008)

Highbeam, you might consider putting a slip hook on one end of that chain. Works best using that around the log because it will tighten the chain. With a grab hook, if you don't get it just right it can slip on the log. Just a little hint here. That's the way we always skidded logs when I worked in logging. Works like a charm...as long as you get the hook pointed the right direction.


----------



## MishMouse (May 30, 2008)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> So what kinda quad is everybody packin'? I have a 200 Kawasaki Prairie 400(4x4)...............



I have a John Deere Buck Ex.


----------



## Jags (May 30, 2008)

Does this count?  This is NOT an actual picture of mine, mine is white and has a plow and the pull ring back bumper (for lack of better terminology). Its a Jeep FC150 (1959).


----------



## skinnykid (May 30, 2008)

THAT IS AWESOME!!


----------



## titan (May 30, 2008)

Would you be willing to part with it?It is a 4x4 right?


----------



## WoodMann (Jun 1, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Does this count?  This is NOT an actual picture of mine, mine is white and has a plow and the pull ring back bumper (for lack of better terminology). Its a Jeep FC150 (1959).




THat's beautiful! Is it DOT legal.....................


----------



## Fredman (Jun 1, 2008)

A friend of mine supported himself with his 4-wheeler (2WD) for a couple of years back in the early 80's. He used a metal sled that he rolled the logs onto and used chain binders to keep the logs on the sled. Still use the sled for getting firewood during sugar season now.


----------



## Fredman (Jun 1, 2008)

You could also make up a small dray to do the work and mount a hoist on it to help lift the logs onto it. Not fast but it will work, also they sell log drays for about $10,000 that are self contained. A guy at where I work is planning to get one and do small time logging operations and use his Ranger to pull it out with.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm still thinking our colleague skinnykid would be better server by a high quality trailer...one that actually dumps and doesn't get hung up. For one thing he'd get more use out of the trailer, it's easier on the 4 wheeler, it would haul more rounds per trip...and safer for him. 

When your dragging logs... S!!t can happen faster than you can react. 

Money spent on splitters, trailers, wedges and saws are an 'investment'...not just another luxury expense. They pay themselves off over time and labor saved.


----------



## burntime (Jun 2, 2008)

I pulled 18 inch logs with a simplicity soveriegn tractor.  It was slow but it pulled them!


----------



## skinnykid (Jun 2, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> I'm still thinking our colleague skinnykid would be better server by a high quality trailer...one that actually dumps and doesn't get hung up. For one thing he'd get more use out of the trailer, it's easier on the 4 wheeler, it would haul more rounds per trip...and safer for him.
> 
> .



Thank you, you are right but, I'm thinking skinnykid has no more money left over from his house purchase but would LOVE to get lotsa stuff


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2008)

Titan said:
			
		

> Would you be willing to part with it?It is a 4x4 right?



Sorry Titan, but I think I will keep the old dog. It is a TRUE 4x4 (meaning no hard roads in 4 x 4 mode). It is completely DOT legal, but I do not license it.  At a top speed of 53 miles per hour, I don't think I would want to run it on any main roads anyhow.  It is really geared low and only has a little 4 cyl. for the power plant.  She pulls like a tractor though.  Load the bed up with some firewood and hook on to the ring bumper (don't know if it was originally designed for skidding or not, but sure works good), and let her grunt.  Its kinda like a baby unimog.  Runs like a dream, and for such a little thing, is very capable.

They can still be found, but are getting more rare.  Lots of them are getting into "collector" hands now.  I don't "collect" nothing that can't still be put to work.  Ask any of my old stuff.


----------



## mikeathens (Jun 2, 2008)

I always wanted to get one of these.  Kinda pricey, but practical.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=4464

I guess if you're gonna be dropping that kind of jack on an ATV, what's another $800?


----------



## mikeathens (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a couple other ones they sell (no, I don't work for this company).

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/icat/Cat59/full.asp?page=111


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 19, 2008)

2005 Polaris Sportsman 800 EFI. I have skidded plenty of logs but now I have a small trailer that I ride right up to where the log is laying and buck em up and toss em in. I can fill a full size pickup with 4 trailer loads. I like this method better than skidding for the sake of clean wood and therefore sharp chain. Around here in Ohio we have a lot of vines so sometimes I cut down a dead stand that's loaded up with vines and then just hook the strap up and skid that whole tree out to the field and leave the vines where they fell. My dad has a Sportsman 500 HO and a trailer just slightly smaller than mine and we can move a surprising amount of wood very quickly with this method. The picture with the wagon is not my ATV it is the stock photo for the trailer as I don't have a photo of mine.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 19, 2008)

real nice! I need something like that for behind my POLARIS


----------



## savageactor7 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey skinny I was thinking of you the last couple of weeks. I was cleaning up some standing deadwood...mostly elm with the Suzuki Eiger. Its been real wet so instead of cutting/trailing I decided to drag what I could to the staging area and so far got a good 4 real cords + staged up in log lengths. The trees I've been cutting aren't big like the ones you were hauling...but they add up.

I usually do that in the winter but since I was all caught up I figured what the heck...now I'm toying with the idea of getting a small generator with a light tree so I can C&S;during the winter. It gets dark around 5pm and that's so bogus...man I'd love to be in the position where I could get all my wood done in the winter and have the good weather for me and the wife.


----------



## docwiley (Nov 19, 2008)

I skid with my Polaris magnum all the time. I uusally wait until the ground freezes. Don't have to worry about dirt in the bark then. It's amazing what the fourwheeler will pull on hard ground. Just watch out for snags.


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2009)

anyone ever try one of the skidding cones they sell on Novajack?


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 14, 2009)

"Any one use a 4-wheeler as a skidder"

I use this to skid 4-wheelers. :lol:


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jan 21, 2009)

i got two of these that are brand new and have never been used just in case your interested  :coolsmile: 




pm me for price plus shipping.


----------



## fullbore (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a toss up for me... Either the Renegade 800 or the JD X500.  The quad is 4wd but a sport machine, and the tractor is only 2wd.


----------



## Rowski (Jan 22, 2009)

This is what I use I use in the woods and around the house. I keep saw, fuel & oil, tools, food, water, etc in the rear. I pull the splitter to the tree or area that the wood is at. This year i was cutting mostly standing dead wood. It worked really well.

The trailer was made 20 years ago in high school metal shop. The Polaris 6x6 is a 1991. Parts are very expensive. The new Polaris Big Boss 800 6x6 is all shaft drive with fully independent suspension.

I have dragged a few logs with it. Works o.k. For me it better to cut up and pull out with the trailer. I do how ever have a 43hp 4wd tractor with a loader if I really what to skid out logs


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 22, 2009)

[quote author: fullbore ]It's a toss up for me... Either the Renegade 800 or the JD X500.  The quad is 4wd but a sport machine, and the tractor is only 2wd.[/quote]

My JD X575 4X4 is great. Goes anywhere and pulls hard.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pic Rowski looks like it came off a Christmas card. Those splits look pretty big you must have a boiler huh?


----------



## fattire (Jan 25, 2009)

I haul with a Deere XUV (Gator) side-by-side.    Bucking up on site and loading up the back seems to work better than dragging, though I do drag some long small diameter stuff to use as fence rails.    If you wanna skid logs for firewood, make sure you get pretty good at sharpening your chains.


----------



## thenorth (Jan 26, 2009)

i built this arch, it works well....





john


----------



## thenorth (Jan 26, 2009)

in action:





john


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice John. ..does the log rest on something solid or is it held entirely by the cable? Any pitching issues when starting or stopping. Once again that's real sweet.


----------



## thenorth (Jan 26, 2009)

HI;

the log is suspended with the cable.   i have had zero problems with it so far.  the use of low gear allows for a nice gentle start off, no pinching or anything...
more pics are to be found here: 

more pics


John


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice unit!  I've seen some like that which just have a log grab on it and you lift the draw bar up, hook the log, and pull the draw bar back down to lift the log.
I also saw one once that had a short chain hooked to a ring with a log holder on the other end.  The ring rode on a horizontal bar that was higher in the back so as you started to pull, the ring would ride up the bar and raise the log.
Personally, I like the winch better because you can run it into the brush and ground drag a stick out to the open where it can then be raised.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 26, 2009)

John thanks for the follow up pics..it's amazing what you can drag if you can elevate the front end. btw great place to raise kids.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jan 26, 2009)

when i'm not towing my log arch,i use this instead.













or if all else don't work i use this.


----------



## m0jumb0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been using these 6' long 3/16" wire rope things they sell at the big box stores as chokers.  They have a loop on each end from the factory (i think they're indended to lock up tools) and they work well as both a choker and a "fuse" to keep my larger skidding cable from breaking if the tree gets hung up of something.  Just run around your log and run one loop through the other and attach your pulling chain or rope to the other end.  I've got a 50' and 100' wire rope that I use to drag logs up the hill out of the woods into my pasture to buck and load in the truck.  Only weak link is my 2wd truck with an open diff :/  But with a few rounds or blocks in the back I get a little better traction.


----------



## ROBERT F (Sep 16, 2009)

Packin' two artic cat's. both 2004's. one 400, its a suzuki engine, and one 650, its the kawasaki v-twin.  use the 650 as a plow in the winter too.  btw, try a hitch mounted log hoop. easy to make and keeps a good portion of the log outta the dirt!


----------



## m0jumb0 (Sep 16, 2009)

PINEBURNER said:
			
		

> Packin' two artic cat's. both 2004's. one 400, its a suzuki engine, and one 650, its the kawasaki v-twin.  use the 650 as a plow in the winter too.  btw, try a hitch mounted log hoop. easy to make and keeps a good portion of the log outta the dirt!



how well does that 400 pull?  350 and 400 class quads are right in my price range on craigslist and i've been thinking about getting one


----------



## ROBERT F (Sep 16, 2009)

Not to bad, its got two speed belt driven centrifical clutch, and shift on the fly 4x4 (only truly 3 wheel drive). if i keep it in low it'll move my 5x10 pj dump trailer around just fine if its unloaded.  owners man. states a 900 pound tow capacity with 150 on the "tonque"


----------



## m0jumb0 (Sep 16, 2009)

900 lbs isn't too bad... all of my woodlot is hilly, some of them pretty steep.  i'd love to have something I could drive right down to the tree and load up rounds into my trailer


----------



## fattire (Sep 16, 2009)

Pineburner,

Please describe the "hitch mounted log  hoop" that you mentioned earlier.


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 17, 2009)

Google *logging arch*


----------



## ROBERT F (Sep 17, 2009)

A log hoop, much like the one pictured on frywoodguy's thread.  the arch carries the bulk of the weight, and the solid attachment points keeps the log from gettin to crazy outta contol, and they drag eisier, and can turn shallow corners.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Sep 17, 2009)

14 years of logging sure does help with this ATV version.   ;-)  
here's pics from "big wood trial"











one tree.
started the pull downhill,the rest of the pull uphill.
when unloading the log will not fall off arch without "help"  :-/
took 6 hrs to skid all wood pictured. "hobby loggin' "


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy cow... fyrwoodguy now those are some nice sized logs too...shows the incredible advantage of using an arch. If I were solely using an ATV to harvest logs a good arch would be a priority purchase. Very good pics.


----------

